# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  I Can't Bring Myself To Leave My Room

## kalekitten

*Before we get into this story, please note that I am 15, and I am on meds.*

I barely ever leave my room now, because my mom (she isn't mean) constantly raises her voice at me, and I know that isn't bad, but loud voices trigger my anxiety, and I've tried to bring it up countless times but she says when I bring up stuff to her it triggers HER, so I kind of stopped. My sister always defends my mom, it doesn't matter what subject. I'm just kind of sick of it. I get anxiety from leaving my room, and my mom is constantly wanting me out of it. I don't feel comfortable anywhere else. Is this agoraphobia?

----------


## Antidote

No, I think it's still social anxiety. My dad made me feel the same way, and I would avoid him and get anxious about leaving my own room. He always had this judging and critical vibe. The only thing that will help is moving out, but that's not always possible.

----------


## Total Eclipse

If your mom wasn't around would you leave your room or even walk outside?

----------


## Ironman

> *Before we get into this story, please note that I am 15, and I am on meds.*
> 
> I barely ever leave my room now, because my mom (she isn't mean) constantly raises her voice at me, and I know that isn't bad, but loud voices trigger my anxiety, and I've tried to bring it up countless times but she says when I bring up stuff to her it triggers HER, so I kind of stopped. My sister always defends my mom, it doesn't matter what subject. I'm just kind of sick of it. I get anxiety from leaving my room, and my mom is constantly wanting me out of it. I don't feel comfortable anywhere else. Is this agoraphobia?



Well, from what I have learned about this, here is what I can tell you.

Your issues and her issues are separate.  You should be able to leave your room....period.

If your issues cause her anxiety, then she needs to get help, too.  There is going to be a point where you are going to get sick of your anxiety and feel good enough to venture out and do things.  If it causes her anxiety, she HAS to deal with it.  You cannot think for her, or control her thinking - don't even try.  

I dare you to walk out of your room and out one of the doors into the sunshine.  Your mom might melt.  :: 

One of the things that I have had to drill into my head is that EVERYONE has anxiety.  People aren't living right if they are controlled by the anxiety this strongly.

----------


## lindastacy1

Leaving the room would be a better choice.

----------

